
Tech developer quits UK saying Brexit has ‘killed’ his business - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/jan/10/tech-developer-quits-uk-saying-brexit-has-killed-his-business
======
Traster
It's quite difficult to take the article seriously when the first description
of the guy's business is that he outsources software dev jobs to Eastern
Europe and India. That sort of stuff is quite literally why lot's of people
want out of the EU. It's a shame, but it's also understandable that people see
this guy and say "Hang on, that's not bringing the prosperity and jobs we were
told immigration would, that's doing the exact opposite"

------
stoobs
Alternative title: A guy with a business model relying on cheap foreign labour
is surprised that his business model is failing when foreign labour isn't as
cheap anymore.

